# Нейропатия срамного (полового нерва)



## Reseda (22 Дек 2017)

Здравствуйте, подскажите пожалуйста кто-нибудь сталкивался с таким измучивающим заболеванием как нейропатия полового нерва? Жуткое жжение в половых органах и в области заднего прохода, а также боль в прямой кишке? Подробно опишу , если кто-то откликнется, потому что писать долго..


----------



## Kuchirinka (22 Дек 2017)

@Reseda, посмотрите вот эту тему:
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/14637/

Может быть, найдёте полезную для себя информацию или свяжетесь с автором темы. Она умница.


----------



## Reseda (22 Дек 2017)

Так я ищу эту умницу).. Найти не могу.. и ВК и в одноклассниках, на других форумах, нигде нет.. я прочитала ее тему, у меня все то же самое.. Поэтому решила тоже поделиться, может кто испытывает подобное и поделится опытом..


----------



## Kuchirinka (22 Дек 2017)

@*НАФАНЯ* заходит иногда на форум.
Попробуйте написать ей в ЛС. Возможно, ей на почту приходят уведомления о новых переписках.


----------



## Reseda (22 Дек 2017)

писала.. и на другом сайте на почту.. это давно было, она не заходит наверное уже..


----------



## Kuchirinka (22 Дек 2017)

Судя по информации в профиле, она была здесь 1 декабря.


----------



## Reseda (22 Дек 2017)

ну может повезет, и она ответит)


----------



## Sadder (6 Июн 2018)

@Reseda, где проживаете? Ищите в окружении клиники, где занимаются интервенционные лечением боли. Архангельск, Кострома, Москва и Питер, естественно


----------

